# Nest boxes



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Hey everybody new to the chicken world but I am goin to be getting some laying birds wanting some Wyandottes.. Anyways I'm going to be building a coop and was wondering if you must have a nest box for each bird just curious


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe the general rule of thumb is one nest box per 3 hens. I have 3 nest boxes for 12 hens and everyone seems content with that.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I have 12 boxes for 40 hens. They all share. And even after all that, they only use probably 5 boxes at a time.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have 17 hens and 4 boxes. They use 2 . Regulation rule is 1 box per 5 hens...


----------



## flrn (May 17, 2013)

I was wondering why some people barrier their nest boxes?


----------

